# Another LotR parody



## alorien (Jul 25, 2003)

I think this one is the best one I've seen...

http://www.lotrstorybook.com/fotr/index.php?page=1


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 30, 2003)

To be honest I do not like it.It is not something special or at least interesting.I don't think it deserves atttention.


----------



## Turin (Jul 31, 2003)

My browser won't let me open it, it says I don't have enough memory but I'm not running any other programs or windows, oh well .


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 31, 2003)

A parody is a deliberate exaggeration for comic effect. This link uses excerpts from the film script unaltered. Not funny. Maybe someone might find the plastic figures funny but not me. It might have worked with less realistic (I use the word cautiously) figures. E.g. here is 
The Bible parodied in Lego men, which is mainly funny because each scene is given a warning (e.g. for nudity and violence).


----------



## Turin (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eledhwen _
> * (e.g. for nudity and violence). *



Oh man thats hillarious.


----------



## jimmyboy (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeah, this one doesn't do anything for me either. I've yet to come across a good, tasteful LOTR parody, so if anyone has one to recommend, I'm all for it. I've kinda read through "Bored of the Rings" but found that one pretty tasteless.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 9, 2003)

I find it somewhat amusing... Nice scenery. Except for the Lothlorien part


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

Well, I suppose there's always

The Lord Of The Rings illustrated entirely with lego!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 10, 2003)

All I can say is...O geez


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

Yeah, I think some people have far too much time on their hands...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 10, 2003)

I like both the Legos and the main Parody from this thread. Interesting...


----------



## Captain (Aug 11, 2003)

I get the impression that the maker of the action figure variation has not read the books.


----------



## Saucy (Aug 13, 2003)

he may have but the action figures are based on the movies not the books....what i wonder is how much money did that cost? those figures are kinda expensive!


----------



## Captain (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't think he has. He put "bomb like things" instead of "the Devilry of Orthanc" or the "Fire of Saruman".


----------



## Éomond (Aug 14, 2003)

Dude, like, both those things rock! Not as good as the movies or books though...


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Well, I suppose there's always
> 
> The Lord Of The Rings illustrated entirely with lego! *


Refreshingly, this site is based on the book characters (Galdor and Glorfindel feature, as well as Nob of the Prancing Pony), and yes, CS, they obviously have far too much spare time! I won't comment on the realism!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Captain _
> *I get the impression that the maker of the action figure variation has not read the books. *



He probly just made it for the movie watchers; or since there aren't any action figures NOT from the movie he probably decided to just make one off of the movie. I doubt anyone who puts that much effort into something associated with LotR has not read the books


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 26, 2003)

My brother does his lego creations to be Shakespeare plays. . .He's done both Romeo and Juliet and Hamlet.


----------

